# Using a drone for spotting



## Crisis Management (Aug 12, 2020)

Looking for some input on using drones for spotting things offshore. Fish, rips, grass beds, floatsom. 
Have you had success? What type of drone are you using? Thanks.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

On the list of things to try this year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be doing more of it this season. I wish I had this thing when running the chum slicks...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

DJI Air 2S


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. Love that gigantic bait ball


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I just acquired a drone this winter. I used it to scout ducks but haven’t had the opportunity to take it offshore yet. Only challenge I could foresee is glare if you’re using it outside and signal interference if you’re using it in a cabin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

u can also use it to drop baits if its a large enough drone, i've done it before. google some of the drone fishing videos on utube


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

They are trying to make it illegal to use drones for fishing in Hawaii. They. don't like guys from the beach flying their baits out 300yards to catch tuna(among other things). Enjoy them while you can; this thinking has a way of spreading!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have the Splash drone 3. It’s made to land and take of in water. 15 minutes of run time. It has the bait release too.

I’ve only used it to film hurricane damage in the neighborhood


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I'll be doing more of it this season. I wish I had this thing when running the chum slicks...


Which model is that?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Which model is that?


waterproof splashdrone 3


----------

